# Unhappy



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Well as some of you might know i left ipswich about 2-3 months ago


Well since leaving i have had so many calls for work even a contract offer for 20 taxis and fortnight..

Always the way isn't when you leave busy picks up


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Yep. Its sod's law


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

wish wash said:


> Yep. Its sod's law


Pain in the rear mate, and now im not getting nothing where i live now.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Sometimes you've just got to ride the storm.
If things don't pick up a revaluation is needed


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

wish wash said:


> Sometimes you've just got to ride the storm.
> If things don't pick up a revaluation is needed


This is very true.


----------

